# 2011 Events Calender



## Doo (17 Nov 2010)

Hi Forum Folk,

Am not a patient guy and was wondering if anyone had links to 2011 off road events, such as the Evans ride it or similar. Please keep me posted.

Cheers, Doo


----------



## Cubist (18 Nov 2010)

Where do you live, or rather how far would you be able/willing to travel?


----------



## Doo (21 Nov 2010)

Cubist said:


> Where do you live, or rather how far would you be able/willing to travel?




I live 20 miles south of B'ham and will travel up to 100 miles


----------



## Cubist (21 Nov 2010)

Doo said:


> I live 20 miles south of B'ham and will travel up to 100 miles


Shame. I was going to give you a list of Pennine challenges, but they're too far for you.


----------



## Ticktockmy (21 Nov 2010)

Doo said:


> Hi Forum Folk,
> 
> Am not a patient guy and was wondering if anyone had links to 2011 off road events, such as the Evans ride it or similar. Please keep me posted.
> 
> Cheers, Doo



Evans rides are posted on ther online shop website, or if you have a Evans shop near to you, pop in and see them as they have a leaflet for the events. http://www.evanscycles.com/ride-it

Or try this. http://www.midlandtr...co.uk/index.php

or this one. http://www.gorrick.com/index.php


----------



## Harrier (22 Nov 2010)

Cubist said:


> Shame. I was going to give you a list of Pennine challenges, but they're too far for you.



Could you please send me the Pennine Challenges, Cheers


----------



## Moodyman (23 Nov 2010)

*Could you please send me the Pennine Challenges, Cheers 

*Me too. 

In fact, post a link on this thread as there may be others interested.


----------



## Cubist (23 Nov 2010)

I'll post what I can, 

May sees the Colne Valley MTB Challenge. A good tough one run by Parkwood Scouts Golcar, Huddersfield, getting on for 30 miles and a lot of climbs. Link here
http://cvmbc.co.uk 

That site links to several other challenges, Pennine X http://www.penninex.co.uk/, Calderdale MTB marathon http://www.st-pauls-scouts.org.uk/ 

and the Holme Valley Challenge which is in September http://www.bikechallenge.co.uk/ 35 miles this year, as good a test as you can ask for.

Pedalsport club runs a charity ride to raise funds for Overgate Hospice, Elland, a 20 odd miler with some great climbs, a brilliant moorland section , and this is run at least twice a year, next one on 19th June 2011. http://www.overgatehospice.org.uk/fundraising/events-calendar/ 

Otherwise look at the Pennine Bridleway site which lists a great selection of mid distance day out rides and of course rthe infamous Mary Townley Loop http://www.nationaltrail.co.uk/PennineBridleway/article.asp?PageId=3&ArticleId=37
Hilly Hebden is a great muddy day out in ColinJ's back garden!


----------



## lukesdad (23 Nov 2010)

I do these http://www.mtb-marathon.co.uk/ calender for 2011 should be out soon.


----------

